# Rail and style bits?



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any preference for a mid-grade rail and style bit/bits? I would like to spend under or around $50.00.

Thanks, Christopher


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbid...919QQ_sidZ16596821QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322

=========



Timberline said:


> Does anyone have any preference for a mid-grade rail and style bit/bits? I would like to spend under or around $50.00.
> 
> Thanks, Christopher


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow! The prices are right. What do you know about these bits? Are they pretty poor quality?

Thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Beat me to it Bob.

George's bits are fine. Many of us here use them. His service is excellent and his bits are very good value for money.
I think he imports directly, so doesn't have the overhead of many others, which keeps the price down.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Great, Thanks guys! 
My PC 690 only has a 1/4" collet, should I buy a 1/2" collet for $17 or go with the 1/4" shank bits?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I would go for 1/2" for rail & stile bits unless you are using thin stock. Use these bits in a router table.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*stile and rail bit*



Timberline said:


> Great, Thanks guys!
> My PC 690 only has a 1/4" collet, should I buy a 1/2" collet for $17 or go with the 1/4" shank bits?


Get a 1/2" collet for sure. I have this bit . One bit does both rail and stile . It works very well . Here is the link the part number is 8861
MLCS Rail and Stile Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Christopher

Yes ,buy a 1/2" collet for your 690 you will glad you did and go with the matched pair of bits, in that way you will not need to sand all the joints down to flat, you can use your PC 690 hand router with the edge guide but it's best to use the bits in a router table, more control over the router..the trick is not to adjust the bits up or down once you use one of the bits..set it once and than forget it 

To use the hand router start with a wider board, do one side and then flip it around and do the other edge than rip the stock to size..same thing on the ends.
Board ends 1st.. 

=========



Timberline said:


> Great, Thanks guys!
> My PC 690 only has a 1/4" collet, should I buy a 1/2" collet for $17 or go with the 1/4" shank bits?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

When I saw this thread listed I was going to suggest MLCS, but Bj's ebay beats the prices. His experience with the ebay bits trumps my experience with the MLCS bits. I have some profiles in reversible bits and some stacked bits; I had avoided the matched sets due to the added price, but the ebay source beats all the MLCS prices. I would be interested in a discussion of the merits of matches sets compared to stacked compared to reversible. It seems to me all should work equally well, depending on the accuracy of the set up.


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

=========[/QUOTE]

What brand of raised panel bit would you recommend to use with these rail and style bits?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bioprof said:


> =========


What brand of raised panel bit would you recommend to use with these rail and style bits?[/QUOTE]

Hi Tim - Same place sells them as a set; Rail-stile-panel:
Super Carbide Tools items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob,
I love the way you keep saying " otherwise they will have to sand the joints down", how come I don't have to do that then? with my combination set.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi derek

I used the old way from Freud for a very,very long time but than I found the new way from Marc S.. no guess work and no errors , as you know .010" can be a big deal deal when it comes to the glue up time, once it's glued up that's it..fire wood or get the sanding out and fix the error...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

=======



derek willis said:


> Bob,
> I love the way you keep saying " otherwise they will have to sand the joints down", how come I don't have to do that then? with my combination set.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Take care, that's the word.


----------

